#ubuntu-bd 2012-07-06
<IamTrying> I am looking for an online-website where i can buy `C programming language written in bengali` to purchase.
<IamTrying> I have 11 years old one book where i learn my first C language "Niton computer group" 
<IamTrying> Hello Tuhin 
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> so, what are you trying?
<IamTrying> Tuhin, I am looking for an online-website where i can buy `C programming language written in bangla` to purchase online (i am in Belgium).
<Tuhin> hm, I don't know of suck site, you can ask in freelance.com ?
<Tuhin> such*
<Tuhin> damn autocorrect
<IamTrying> OK - Tuhin. I left 11 years ago Dhaka for some political reason.
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> 11 yr ago there was awmi league gov, same as now...
<IamTrying> Tuhin,  How is the IT now a days in BD? Leaving BD or working mostly as Freelance! (god i remember my dial up internet that time is it still on-going!)
<Tuhin> i have used EDGE internet from 2008 Dec to 2010 October
<Tuhin> before that i used dial up.......
<Tuhin> now i use Banglalion Wimax since Oct/Nov 2010
<IamTrying> in 1994 internet was nonsense in Bangladesh. Cant do research at that time.
<Tuhin> there was internet in 1994?!
<Tuhin> ISN?
<Tuhin> they are neck deep in mud......
<IamTrying> YEA - lol, i was programmer at that time. Looking for resources for my research in SS7/ISDN telecom.
<Tuhin> they provide same Dial-up service at stone age rate for sooo long...
<IamTrying> YEA - Our politics has always nailed down in technologies comparing with Europe and USA.
<Tuhin> dont know if they still provide same old dial-up....
<IamTrying> It was so expensive that time. We have to pay hunting numbers cost + minute for bandwidth.
<Tuhin> actually the old ISPs are not doing anything new....the newer isps+mobile operators r providign affordable internet somewhat...
<IamTrying> And our earning was not high enough to cover personal further study + internet expense
<Tuhin> yes i remember paying 7.5 tk per minute...
<Tuhin> now, internet access is alot cheaper 
<IamTrying> Stable electricity? (oh my god in Bahsaboo every day no electricity for hours and hours)
<Tuhin> u stayed in bashabo? its v near to my place
<IamTrying> I am alive since then after leaving Dhaka to Belgium.
<IamTrying> Tuhin, i am from Ahmedbag, (near Mugda para)
<Tuhin> now there is 1-3 hour loadshreading per day, manageable if u use IPS
<Tuhin> btw, u will see a lot of good change if u come after 11 years
<IamTrying> Tuhin, that time i bought generator for my project, i was assigned to build equipment which can do Telecom using C programming language.
<Tuhin> there is this flyover which reduced traffic jam at khilgao railgate
<IamTrying> Oh god traffic jam!! oh my god, it was horrible.
<Tuhin> its sill there....
<Tuhin> just some location changed...
<IamTrying> Here i drive from Brussels to Luxembourg or Paris in 1 and half hour.
<Tuhin> hmm, couple years ago t took over 1.5 hour to reach airport from Goran and flight was missed
<Tuhin> it*
<IamTrying> Political issue has corrupted our land for decades. When i came to Belgium, i was shocked.
<IamTrying> Oh my god. Terrible
<Tuhin> i don't think its political....its Moral decay
<Tuhin> even the west now facing economic collapse because of immoral financial practices
<IamTrying> YES - true but we or many do not face those impact.
<Tuhin> so , u were connected to any party somehow?
<IamTrying> Tuhin, Bashaboo, Mugda para you know those areas! right bad friends and politics.
<Tuhin> whichever party comes to power, they compete to out do the last gov.....
<IamTrying> Hell yea.
<Tuhin> yes the area near the mondir is v bad place i know/heard....never went there for any reason other than a weddign invitation
<IamTrying> I wished to build a IT team in BD, but for many reason i did not pushed it forward specially my own experience in those past days.
<Tuhin> right now u can try again i think
<Tuhin> u have family/parents back here?
<IamTrying> I was planing 10 years ago to start a team with Unix (Plan9, Hurd, FreeRTOS, Crestron/Extron). But i failed that time.
<Tuhin> Linux is popular here now
<IamTrying> Tuhin, YES but they living in US and some i brought them in Belgium. 
<Tuhin> good
<Tuhin> now u cant come back here....coz none of ur family lives here right?
<IamTrying> YES - not necessarily
<Tuhin> i dont get it , why trying to established a tech farm got u into political prob?
<IamTrying> I have lot of friends there. `Gunda` type. I do not trust them anymore have done lot of bad things.
<Tuhin> ah ic, i always severed relation with people who seems odd
<IamTrying> Tuhin, Own friends make tax problems, and own friends making expensive fraud charges on me.
<Tuhin> this way, now i have almost no friends :|
<IamTrying> I will never forgive them and many other reasons.
<Tuhin> hm
<IamTrying> Tuhin, Here i am a developer. I am writing a language programming called `iBangla` which is like BASH or Lua or Python
<Tuhin> btw u can meet good people at #blua too , u can make IT teem /farm with them
<IamTrying> So i thought i will make some team in BD
<IamTrying> OK - nice to know that.
<Tuhin> i m not into programming , but i m sure u can meet there
<IamTrying> OK
<Tuhin> mostly they meet at thursday night  10PM bd time in that irc room
<IamTrying> OK - i feel little free in Friday. And then starts whole day and night stress. Many clients and program bug issues.
<Tuhin> sometimes they have FOSS convention/get together/ ubuntu release party
<IamTrying> OK
<Tuhin> so , what is the advantage of using a bangla prog language?
<IamTrying> Tuhin, there is not a single programming language written by India nor Bangla nor Nepal nor Pakistan nor Afganistan nor Saudi arabia zone. 
<Tuhin> hm, ur idea is ambitious
<IamTrying> Everytime you see wiki you see European/UK/US peoples and there names.
<Tuhin> it will make possible to teach programming to people who r not good at english 
<Tuhin> right click and join #blua
<Tuhin> then add it to favorites
<IamTrying> OK - Thank you!
<Tuhin> i think it's better to start farm which will create jobs, then you can built it up to become big IT farm
<Tuhin> u will find "ekush ey" in this and that irc room too , he is one of the organizer of FOSS community in BD
<IamTrying> Cool
#ubuntu-bd 2013-07-06
<Ekushey> hello jayanta
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-04
<ashabadi_> tareq: 
<ashabadi_> সবাই যাওয়া আসার খেলা খেলছেন কেন?
<tareq> i was configuring konversation
<Kilos> morning everyone
<AudaciousTUX_> hellu
<RemonShai> helluuuuuu
<tareq> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> whats up
<Kilos> sorry ive been setup up a pc for an old lady down the road
<tareq> ohh, xp pc i think?
<Kilos> yes thats why i was gone so long
<Kilos> what a mission
<tareq> whats the result
<Kilos> its working but speakers done work, there no power from the usb socket
<Kilos> i used speakers with its own power when installing
<tareq> format the c drive and install xp :P
<Kilos> she only has usb powered speakers so some drivers needed i think
<Kilos> she has tons of photos . 4 generations of family 
<tareq> great memory
<Kilos> so ill let her play with pics and then build up a better pc for her with linux on
<tareq> which linux?
<Kilos> most likely 12.04
<Kilos> its still light enough for older pcs
<Kilos> then hopefully by the time it expires she can afford a modern motherboard and ram then ill build a better pc for her
 * tareq is away Gone away for now
<tareq> you can give lubuntu
<tareq> or xubuntu, even ubuntu mate is also light
<Kilos> if she can afford a good motherboard and ram later ill install kde and teach her how to use it
<tareq> that is good plan
<Kilos> hehe
<tareq> how long they will support ubuntu 12.04
<tareq> 2017?
<Kilos> till 2017
<tareq> 5 year
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and it is very stable now
 * tareq is away Gone away for now
 * tareq is back
<Kilos> wb
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> Hello raihanr !
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-05
<Kilos> morning bd peeps
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX Tanvir 
<AudaciousTUX> helu Kilos 
<tuxedo> is it dead?
<tuxedo> :( 
<pavlushka> Morning every one!
<pavlushka> Hello tuxedo !
<Rezwan> QA tell AudaciousTUX নিশ্চই ভুলবো না :-)
<QA> Rezwan: Got it, I'll tell AudaciousTUX on freenode
<imtareqmhd> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi imtareqmhd 
<imtareqmhd> whats up
<Kilos> struggling a bit with the pc channel because they have made it invite only
<Kilos> so we will see from here
<Kilos> otherwise just cold here in za, hows things there?
<imtareqmhd> its rainy day here
<imtareqmhd> i'm rearranging my lappy for providing more space to kubuntu
<Kilos> and we are suffering from rain shortage
<imtareqmhd> isn't summer there
<Kilos> you dual booting with 10?
<imtareqmhd> yea
<imtareqmhd> i told you, due to some research work
<imtareqmhd> :(
<Kilos> no winter here now, we normally get summer rains but they have been scarce for some years now
<Kilos> country in drought crisis mode
<imtareqmhd> global warming
<imtareqmhd> :(
<Kilos> yeah so they say but more like earth axis shift
<Kilos> seasons messed up here
<imtareqmhd> always
<imtareqmhd> no cold during winter
<imtareqmhd> massive hotness during summer
<imtareqmhd> no rain during rainy season
<Kilos> yeah
<imtareqmhd> who knows what is coming for us
<imtareqmhd> it effects farming i think
<Kilos> yes very badly
<imtareqmhd> yea
<imtareqmhd> what else we can do
<imtareqmhd> environment taking actions
<Kilos> we used to export many things but even have to import maixe this year
<Kilos> maize
<imtareqmhd> let's hope for the best
<imtareqmhd> be positive
<Kilos> natures revenge
<imtareqmhd> yep
<imtareqmhd> i think technological advancement creating problems
<imtareqmhd> we are destroying earth surfaces
<Kilos> yes and all the testing of nukes all over
<Kilos> mankind has really messed things up
<imtareqmhd> old days were good
<Kilos> yeah
<imtareqmhd> just give me rough idea
<imtareqmhd> I have 500 GB HDD
<Kilos> yes
<imtareqmhd> Win-10 65 GB
<imtareqmhd> 432 remains
<imtareqmhd> how i can spliit this
<Kilos> gparted or disks
<imtareqmhd> I do prefer separate home
<imtareqmhd> gparted
<Kilos> make new partitions in the free space
<imtareqmhd> now i have 13 gig for root and 18 gig for home
<imtareqmhd> 2 swap
<Kilos>   what are you going to do with all the fre space
<Kilos> free
<imtareqmhd> not all of them are
<imtareqmhd> free
<Kilos> oh ok
<imtareqmhd> 30 GB root
<Kilos> i once had /root complain it was full and it was 20g
<Kilos> thats better yes
<Kilos> even 40 is safer
<imtareqmhd> 40?
<Kilos> 40GB
<imtareqmhd> hmm
<imtareqmhd> swap size?
<Kilos> and hgome is where you keep everything
<Kilos> swap make double your ram
<Kilos> how much ram have you
<imtareqmhd> 12GB !
<imtareqmhd> too much
<imtareqmhd> ram 6 GB
<Kilos> oh thats good then 6GB swap is fine
<imtareqmhd> 3 GB swap would be enough
<Kilos> oh wait i got lost
<Kilos> you have 6g ram
<imtareqmhd> yea
<imtareqmhd> yep
<Kilos> yes 3g will work
<Kilos> i only have 4g ram so swap is 6g
<imtareqmhd> then root - 40GB; swap -3GB
<imtareqmhd> home - 150 GB
<Kilos> yes thats good
<imtareqmhd> or like this / -- 45GB swap - 5GB
<Kilos> thats safer yes
<Kilos> its a pain if root get full
<imtareqmhd> yep
<imtareqmhd> last night i felt that
<imtareqmhd> i had 13 GB root only
<imtareqmhd> thought its enough
<Kilos> and if you run many apps then ram keeps the info of the resting ones so more ram is free
<imtareqmhd> i've seen another thing
<imtareqmhd> copying is slow on kubuntu
<Kilos> copying what
<imtareqmhd> system load reached to almost 100%
<imtareqmhd> files from one hdd to another
<Kilos> 16.04 has bugs still to be sorted
<imtareqmhd> yea
<Kilos> 14.04 kde copies fast
<imtareqmhd> thinking about downloading that
<Kilos> hdd to hdd should be fast
<imtareqmhd> would it be wise decision?
<imtareqmhd> going backword
<Kilos> i will wait till 16.04.2 or 3 before i use 16.04
<Kilos> they have many new things in 16.04 that are cool but still need to be polished so they run smooth
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: keep welcoming, I'll keep coming back, ;p
<Kilos> lol
<imtareqmhd> windows consuming many space :(
<imtareqmhd> 63GB isn't enough
<Kilos> oh my
<imtareqmhd> i hate windows
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> i wont even try 10
<imtareqmhd> slow boot makes me crazy
<pavlushka> Kilos: me too
<Kilos> use 7 only to be able to help others
<imtareqmhd> ppl love windows
<imtareqmhd> xp and 7 mostly
<Kilos> just need to block 7 from auto updating to 10
<imtareqmhd> i've got license from younger brother, this is another reason to keep it
<imtareqmhd> after that i won't take any more windows
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: I think they dont know any other choice or not able enough to enjoy the freedom of Linux, rather than loving windows, :)
<imtareqmhd> pavlushka: this is happening for shops
<imtareqmhd> they are providing windows pc
<imtareqmhd> cracked
<Kilos> yes thats the biggest problem
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: ha ha, yes, that's another point, :P
<imtareqmhd> even they erase ubuntu and install pirated 7/10
<Kilos> crazy
<imtareqmhd> lack of knowledge
<pavlushka> Kilos: because
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> Kilos: the shop owners even dont know much about Linux/ Ubuntu
<Kilos> thats the problem, ignorance and all they want is money
<pavlushka> sigh
<imtareqmhd> gamers are satisfied with windows
<Kilos> yes
<imtareqmhd> they are main buyers of hign-end pcs
<Kilos> of course
<imtareqmhd> market is full of new hardwares
<imtareqmhd> grapphics cards
<Kilos> so expensive
<imtareqmhd> targeting those crazy boys
<imtareqmhd> or girls
<imtareqmhd> yes
<imtareqmhd> you know they change it almost every year
<imtareqmhd> new system for new year
<Kilos> gaming is like drug addiction
<imtareqmhd> yep, it can kill a person
<imtareqmhd> trauma happens
<imtareqmhd> ppl kills others
<imtareqmhd> oh my god
<Kilos> many families broken up because of gming
<imtareqmhd> i think those terrorists were addicted in gaming 
<imtareqmhd> in some point of life
<Kilos> yeah crazy peeps
<imtareqmhd> they think life is like first person shooting game
<imtareqmhd> kill and make pont
<imtareqmhd> point
<Kilos> lol
<imtareqmhd> mac useres are like elite
<Kilos> pavlushka wb
<Kilos> i must go check on the sheep and get some sun
<imtareqmhd> oh ok
<pavlushka> Its the power, due to that I need to switch to my backup plan every time, :(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> power supply very unstable by you
<pavlushka> and then when the power restores, need to reverse the process, annoying
<Kilos> ill be back just now guys
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> sure, Kilos 
<pavlushka> lol, some people said in some channel "I guess the EU now has 1 GB free space"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> right i have some time now
<ashabadi> hello Ekushey imtareqmhd Kilos pavlushka QA Rezwan rhct Tanvir
<Kilos> hi ashabadi just eating
<ashabadi> ohh okay
<Kilos> im back hi guys
<Tuhin> hi all
<Tuhin> any freelancer from bd here?
<Tuhin> i need info about how to open paypal account
<Kilos> Tuhin try here https://www.paypal.com/signin/
<Tuhin> they dont support bangladesh
<Kilos> oh my
<Tuhin> r u bengali?
<Tuhin> where do u live?
<Kilos> oh yes us dollars hey
<Kilos> south africa
<Tuhin> ah
<Tuhin> nice to meet you
<Kilos> same here
<Tuhin> so i m tryign to find freelancers from bd who have paypal account
<Tuhin> to know how they opened their account
<Kilos> you must hangout here more often the guys are helpful
<Kilos> we battle with paypal as well, only recently did one bank here link up with paypal
<Tuhin> i used to join here often years ago, then i changed pc and lost all favorite irc channels list
<Kilos> ah then you will know some of those that have come back again
<Tuhin> yes
<Kilos> great
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ping
<Tuhin> hello
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin , try paypalbd, search in google may be.
<Tuhin> u opend account? from bd?
<Tuhin> i have seen that site
<Tuhin> but it seems they charges money
<pavlushka> Tuhin: http://paymentbd.com, supports paypal, and yes I have registered there but not completed yet, I will complete the rest of the procedure after EID, :)
<Tuhin> r they dependable?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yes, 500-510 BDT for a year maybe, not much.
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I guess
<Tuhin> whats the difference between the personal and premier accounts
<Tuhin> found the info
<pavlushka> cant tell, haven't tried premium, check the feature/details, it should be there
<Tuhin> which type of account u opened?
<pavlushka> personal
<Tuhin> what kind of freelancing u plan to do?
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ha ha ha, cant tell yet (not sure), lets see, what about you?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka pk fixed
<Tuhin> i m finding info for my friend
<pavlushka> wow, congrats Kilos , :)
<Tuhin> me and 2 friends will start work
<Tuhin> we will do multimedia/dataentry basic works for now
<Tuhin> pk = Raspbery Pi?
<Kilos> ubuntu-pk
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I think, me too, as a starter.
<Kilos> i work for ubuntu trying to revive dead locos
<Tuhin> r u student/ have job?
<Tuhin> will do part time?
<Tuhin> ah ic
<Tuhin> kilos u r bangladeshi
<Tuhin> ?
<Kilos> nope Tuhin south african
<Kilos> but i do work for ubuntu
<Tuhin> ohic
<Tuhin> pavlushka, do u know any1 else who used http://paymentbd.com ?
<Tuhin> just to know their opinion
<pavlushka> Tuhin: check the comments there and check the commentators' credentials, that way you can check it by yourself, :)
<pavlushka> and you can call them, if you like to be sure a little more
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> their facebook page gave new address http://www.verify4all.ga/
<Tuhin> which doesnt work
<pavlushka> Tuhin, you can call them to be sure, they have their profile in google, and location in google maps
<Tuhin> yes i have seen
<Tuhin> we have seen destiny,  biznas and lots of other companies fool people
<pavlushka> Tuhin: point.
<Tuhin> thats why i m looking around if they r dependable
<pavlushka> Tuhin: thank you too, you woke me up from my sleep, I was not considering that aspect, thanks man.
<Tuhin> btw i m seeing this site and their services for couple years now
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and I haven't completed the registration also, :p
<Tuhin> so they r into this service for sometime
<Tuhin> also in facebook they said they bought this site in 2015
<pavlushka> Tuhin: So? what do you think?
<Tuhin> we cant be sure till we meet someone who have actually used their service
<Tuhin> just saw a funny review
<Tuhin> Homayra Methila
<Tuhin> June 8 at 2:49pm
<Tuhin> Third class support agent boshaia rakhse, sob murukkher dol. kotha bolar kono adob nai na ase kno common sense. kisui bolte pare na aar babohar dekhle mone hoy jeno onek customer hoe gese tai customer er kono poroa nai. really disgusting..Paymentbd.com
<pavlushka> lol
<Tuhin> haven't u asked i wouldn't have looked into reviews
<Tuhin> https://www.facebook.com/PaymentBDcom/reviews/
<pavlushka> Tuhin I have checked that already, you complete the further check and help me too, :p
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> r u doing it from home?
<Tuhin> student?
<Tuhin> my friend is MBBS
<Tuhin> u know what that means
<Tuhin> hard to get job when u have no experience and none take u in job to get u experience.
<Tuhin> dim aage naki murgi aage
<pavlushka> lol, that's the point
<pavlushka> but who's gonna understand that, if you open a venture, what would you have done in that aspect?
<Tuhin> i would have taken people that i know on whom i can depend
<Tuhin> also verify any new comer for skills and honesty
<pavlushka> Tuhin: But the companies you apply, they dont know you and there's no way to be sure, are you dependable or not, so they prefer high profile first, :p
<Tuhin> companies with talented people knows how to find talent
<pavlushka> Tuhin: everyone has to prove themselves first, If you got a job already, then you should know that no one cares, there is no scarcity of mean and hypocrite people there.
<pavlushka> but that policy helps, they are successful
<Tuhin> yes. but when i gave people work, i only choose from honest
<Tuhin> some people works ok, but makes people mad by talking too much
<Tuhin> i have seen such people
<pavlushka> Tuhin: lol "but when i gave people work, i only choose from honest" me too , but like to add, I'll check on the wit as well, :p
<pavlushka> Welcome AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX_> helu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু
<AudaciousTUX_> কি বল্বু 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: যা মনে চায়, আজেবাজে ছাড়া, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> :v
<AudaciousTUX_> iftar khaya ghumailam
<AudaciousTUX_> ekhon uthlam
<AudaciousTUX_> sharadin ghumer upre thaki :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: RemonShai আমাদের test subject, support expert হবার জন্যে, কি কি যে করে,আর তারপরে আইসা কয়, ভাই এইটা করসি, এখন? কিন্তু আমরা গিয়া দেখি আরেকটা, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> :v
<AudaciousTUX_> ajke userlist ektu boro boro lagteche
<Tuhin> i joined after couple years
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: we got Mr. Tuhin here
<Tuhin> i can't read most of ur texts
<pavlushka> Tuhin: why?
<Tuhin> hi AudaciousTUX_
<Tuhin> r u typing in bangla?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: what irc client you are using?
<AudaciousTUX_> hi Tuhin vai
<Tuhin> HydraIRC
<AudaciousTUX_> :o
<Tuhin_> now joined from hexchat
<AudaciousTUX_> never heard of hydrairc
<pavlushka> O.O
<Tuhin> its free and under GPL
<pavlushka> Tuhin: এখন কি সব ঠিক দেখাচ্ছে?
<Tuhin> i cant read that line from both hydra and hexchat....
<Tuhin> hexchat is same as xchat
<Kilos> gibberish
<pavlushka> Tuhin: in Hexchat I can help
<Tuhin> r u guys typing bangla?
<Tuhin> avro keyboard?
<AudaciousTUX_> yah
<pavlushka> Tuhin: go to Settings->preference->appearance and set the font to Likhan/Solaimanlipi/...
<Tuhin> yes i see gibberish
<Tuhin> can't see bengali in language list
<Tuhin> its new win10 install
<Kilos> ouch
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I use the default National layout for typing in Ubuntu/Xubuntu, just need to add the Bengali Language in the system and bingo
<pavlushka> ouch too
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> shame poor guy
<Tuhin> i wanted win7 but win7 didnt want to install in this new laptop
<Kilos> sympathy Tuhin 
<Tuhin> btw i dual booted with LMDE2
<AudaciousTUX_> win 10 user....:v
<Tuhin> i wanted win7
<Tuhin> LMDE= Linux Mint Debian Edition
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: but Tuhin  has a Linux Mint as dualboot
<Tuhin> i hate to reinstall all apps after EOL of ubuntu based distros
<Kilos> yay then there is some hope still
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX_> well i shouldn't talk about this... i have win 7 in dual boot too... :3
<AudaciousTUX_> only for my sister >_<
<Kilos> i have win 7 as well
<Tuhin> Win10 was installed coz i failed to install win7, it was asking for driver and wouldnt accept the drivers i give
<Kilos> to remind me why i use ubuntu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: me too have 2 wins but only for android manipulating, to root, and to flash
<Tuhin> ah , so i have android HTC phone which have built in battery
<Tuhin> i rooted it and then was working fine till i was offered OTA 15MB update
<pavlushka> otherwise Xubuntu/MATE is my home, ahaha, sounds cool when I even say them, :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Tuhin> now it stopped working
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> im glad i dont need to learn android stuff as well
<AudaciousTUX_> running android without root is too much boring... and feeling that now :(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: use Kingoroot
<Tuhin> so the phone battery died when the OS was corrupted
<AudaciousTUX_> i phone?? Kilos 
<Tuhin> now it wouldnt even charge
<Tuhin> mine is HTC 816H
<pavlushka> to root that, sorry, it's windows based.
<Kilos> i have an old nokia that can call and sms
<Tuhin> those r the best phones Kilos
<Tuhin> sadly i lost my basic phone 2 months ago
<Kilos> yes no need to learn fancy stuff
<pavlushka> Tuhin: use a power bank, that might help
<Tuhin> the phone would NOT charge at all
<Tuhin> nither from adapter nor power banks
<Kilos> eish
<Tuhin> phone is almost new
<pavlushka> I had 3 nokia phones, 1 corrupted, 1 lost, 1 our driver stole and flee for better prospect, grrrr
<Kilos> wbb gonna warm up in a hot bath
<Kilos> be good guys
<Tuhin> what car model?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: nope, its just a mini truck, TATA ACE
<Tuhin> they way things going around, its scary to drive now adays
<Tuhin> lol family uses TATA ACE??
<pavlushka> Tuhin: not in country side, :p
<pavlushka> Tuhin: for cargo!
<Tuhin> TATA ACE doesnt have double cabin
<Tuhin> hm is it comfortable to drive?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: we use local communications, we dont travel in that mini van.
<Tuhin> ah ok
<pavlushka> Tuhin: we carry goods in that van
<Tuhin> did u ever drive that?
<Tuhin> how does indian cars feel when driven? compared to toyota cars?
<pavlushka> Tried, its hell, gear shifting is you have to guess
<Tuhin> manual gear...
<Tuhin> btw u heard about Proton PHP?
<Tuhin> it ought to go into production this june, but no news
<pavlushka> Tuhin: never tried that and no I haven't
<Tuhin> factory is constructed at chittagong
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: why you are double?
<Tuhin> Proton from malaysia and PHP from BD making this 1st Bangladeshi car
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: logged in with PI too I think
<pavlushka> Tuhin: the PHP group I guess
<Tuhin> 1st date of launch was 16Dec 2015, then 26March 2016, then June 2016
<AudaciousTUX_> vanga chura mbl + desktop pavlushka 
<Tuhin> now there is no news
<pavlushka> Tuhin: may be they are facing some troubles.
<Tuhin> really looking forward to the 1st bangladeshi made car
<pavlushka> me too
<Tuhin> google Proton Preve
<Tuhin> thats what they will make as Proton PHP model
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: AudaciousTUX I think that is unnecessary, no offense.
<Tuhin> we have power cut often
<pavlushka> QA google Proton Preve
<QA> pavlushka: I'm not feeling too well
<Tuhin> so login from phone serves as backup
<pavlushka> QA how do I use google
<QA> pavlushka: Retrieves results from Google and Google Calculator. You can use it like this:
<QA>   google[.<tld>] [for] <term>
<QA>   googlefight [for] <term> and <term>
<QA>   gcalc <expression>
<QA>   gdefine <term>
<pavlushka> QA google~ Proton Preve
<QA> pavlushka: Sorry...
<pavlushka> QA search Proton Preve
<QA> pavlushka: I couldn't find anything that matched 'Proton Preve'
<pavlushka> QA help
<QA> pavlushka: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<pavlushka> QA help me with looking things up
<QA> pavlushka: I use the following features for looking things up: apt-file, aptitude, bash, bible, dict, distance, dns, factoid, fml, fortune, google, help, imdb, lastfm, lotto, mac, man, microblog, mlia, oeis, ports, rfc, seen, tfln, tinyurl, tld, translate, tvshow, unicode, weather and youtube
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<pavlushka> QA google "Proton Preve"
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Tuhin> QA what is Proton Preve
<QA> Tuhin: Not a clue, sorry
<Tuhin> QA what is Car
<QA> Tuhin: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Tuhin> lol, whom are u asking pavlushka?
<Tuhin_> https://www.facebook.com/protonbangladesh
<pavlushka> QA define car
<QA> pavlushka: Gauge \Gauge\, n. [Written also gage.] 1. A measure; a standard of measure; an instrument to determine dimensions, distance, or capacity; a standard. [1913 Webster]  This plate must be a gauge to file your worm and groove to equal breadth by.           --Moxon. [1913 Webster]  There is not in our hands any fixed gauge of minds. --I. Taylor. [1913
<QA> Webster]  2. Measure; dimensions; estimate. [1913 Webster]  The gauge and dimensions of mis…
<pavlushka> QA define Car
<QA> pavlushka: Gauge \Gauge\, n. [Written also gage.] 1. A measure; a standard of measure; an instrument to determine dimensions, distance, or capacity; a standard. [1913 Webster]  This plate must be a gauge to file your worm and groove to equal breadth by.           --Moxon. [1913 Webster]  There is not in our hands any fixed gauge of minds. --I. Taylor. [1913
<QA> Webster]  2. Measure; dimensions; estimate. [1913 Webster]  The gauge and dimensions of mis…
<pavlushka> QA define Automobile
<QA> pavlushka: automobile \automobile\ v. i. 1. to travel in an automobile.  Syn: motor. [WordNet 1.5], Automobile \Au"to*mo*bile`\, n. [F.] a self-propelled vehicle used for transporting passengers, suitable for use on a street or roadway. Many diferent models of automobiles have beenbuilt and sold commercially, possessing varied features such as a retractable roof
<QA> (in a {convertible}), different braking systems, different propulsion systems, and var…
<Kilos> pavlushka the google link is broken in all ibids
<Kilos> its being rewritten and should be done soon after debconf16
<Kilos> sleep warm guys
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Tuhin> see you
<Tuhin> bye
<pavlushka_> AudaciousTUX: are you up?
<AudaciousTUX> yah pav
<AudaciousTUX_> qa give this link to pavlushka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYTXl2f7XAA
<QA> AudaciousTUX_: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX_> qa to pavlushka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYTXl2f7XAA
<QA> AudaciousTUX_: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX_> qa tell pavlushka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYTXl2f7XAA
<QA> AudaciousTUX_: Sure, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-06
<Kilos> morning bd
<AudaciousTUX_> morning protia :)
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX_ 
<Kilos> who is protia?
<Kilos> hehe i dont see the nick here
<Kilos> hi tuxedo 
<tuxedo> hello 
<AudaciousTUX_> hi kilos
<AudaciousTUX_> anyone knows how to convert png to svg??
<AudaciousTUX_> https://i0.wp.com/i169.photobucket.com/albums/u216/russelljohn/BLUA_Logo.png
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiRhpWHnd7NAhVnIMAKHYJrAEEQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F470495%2Fhow-do-i-convert-a-png-to-svg-using-a-software&usg=AFQjCNFGaAwcjJGV9p3UfDZBlwCSu1u9pQ&sig2=wzqcoNq1W9stPM8YpiisTw
<Kilos> eish googling gives such long links
<tuxedo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/470495/how-do-i-convert-a-png-to-svg-using-a-software
<Kilos> ty tuxedo 
<tuxedo> that may help....as it worked for me 
<AudaciousTUX_> can't find autotrace in antergos repository...
<AudaciousTUX_> okay... found it in aur repo
<Kilos> i go do chores
<Kilos> wbb
<AudaciousTUX_> bye
<Kilos> i returned
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> did you all have a good family friends day
<pavlushka> Kilos: How are you Dear?, :)
<Kilos> im fine ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: not yet, its tomorrow
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> i have a family friends day everyday
<pavlushka> wow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if your are always friendly to them then everyday is great
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ping
<AudaciousTUX_> ঈদ মুবারক :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: ঈদ মুবারক
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: pm করসি, দেখ
<Kilos> hey guys can you do nikola and bazaar
<Kilos> static site building
<pavlushka> Kilos: anyhow we will manage for static site building, we have folks for that, :)  right AudaciousTUX AudaciousTUX_ ?
<AudaciousTUX_> yah... but again no idea about nikola and bazzar...
<AudaciousTUX_> version contol system bazaar??
<Kilos> i cant find a site for pc so want to get Researcher- to build one but not sure whether he does site building
<Kilos> nikola does static sites and you build it with bzr in launchpad
<Kilos> and build karma same time
<AudaciousTUX_> jekyll??
<Kilos> i dunno jekyll
<AudaciousTUX_> https://help.github.com/articles/using-jekyll-as-a-static-site-generator-with-github-pages/
<Kilos> look at http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> refresh the page quite a few times and see the changes as well
<Kilos> that site is built with nikola and bzr
<AudaciousTUX_> refreshed sometime... just changing the cover
<Kilos> background
<Kilos> i love that site
<AudaciousTUX_> yah background....
<Kilos> the za guys built it for me
<AudaciousTUX_> umm... i'm currently converting html site to wordpress.... html prototype ready for use
<Kilos> we want to still add more to it but debconf16 is keeping the brainy guys busy
<AudaciousTUX_> add irc too... http://ubuntu-africa.info/chat-with-us.html use kiwi...
<AudaciousTUX_> webchat not so good
<AudaciousTUX_> and not even loading 
<Kilos> oh is it broken?
<Kilos> it used to work
<Kilos> let me see
<AudaciousTUX_> maybe... i've to check.... but not loading
<qwebirc94918> mine works
<Kilos> something wrong by you
<AudaciousTUX_> umm... anyway use kiwi... more userfriendly... and good UI
<Kilos> webchat works here
<Kilos> and in my konversation
<AudaciousTUX_> but can't fegure it out why it's not loading .... refreshed many times
<Kilos> weird mine works fine
<qwebirc94918> very strange
<AudaciousTUX_> :(
<qwebirc94918> you are the first guy that says it doesnt work
<AudaciousTUX_> :(
<AudaciousTUX_> just viewing iframe border :3
<Kilos> and we still have upgrades waiting to be merged but our designer is at debconf
<AudaciousTUX_> umm
<Kilos> i even tried some of the bzr work but kept breaking things
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX_> :p
<AudaciousTUX_> used jekyll once but static site too much pain
<Kilos> there is another one supposed to be easier to use 
<Kilos> pelican
<AudaciousTUX_> never heard of
<Kilos> static sites are faster and more secure
<AudaciousTUX_> because u don't have anything to hack :v
<Kilos> google pelican static site builder
<Kilos> well the aim was a safe secure site thats fast and helps attract newcomers
<AudaciousTUX_> ummm... then design should be changed....
<Kilos> also no need for maintenance all the time
<AudaciousTUX_> yah
<kilos_> i go off here now
<AudaciousTUX_> okay :)|
<Kilos> here is my designer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Kilos> he is a python expert and can do all the other languages as well
<Kilos> he doesnt like php
<AudaciousTUX_> and me don't even care about CMS ঃভ
<AudaciousTUX_> :v
<Kilos> but when guys get families their time gets cut short
<Kilos> he aslo does dev work for debian
<AudaciousTUX_> umm
<AudaciousTUX_> awesome
<Kilos> ok i sleep now
<Kilos> night AudaciousTUX_ pavlushka and others
<AudaciousTUX_> gn
<Kilos> see you tomorrow or after Eid
<AudaciousTUX_> :)
<pavlushka> Night guys!
<AudaciousTUX_> gn
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-07
<pavlushka> EId Mubarak every one!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak Kilos !
<Kilos> same there ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> to you all
<tareq> hello all
<tareq> eid mubarak to all
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak tareq !
<tareq> pavlushka: are you safe brother?
<tareq> different eid this time with lots of issues
<pavlushka> tareq: sure, thanks but why, I mean any concern?
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> pavlushka: common thing now a days :(
<tareq> hello killos
<tareq> killos: anything on plasma 5.7?
<pavlushka> tareq: no no , i am alright, and how about you?
<Kilos> nope tareq ive stayed on 14.04 because i dont have time for troubleshooting
<Kilos> i need a pc that is working all the time
<tareq> pavlushka: I'm also fine, playing with laptop hdd
<tareq> kilos: that is good
<pavlushka> tareq: careful, Desktop HDDs are easy to play with but Laptop HDDs are not likely, :)
<tareq> pavlushka: so far so good
<Kilos> hmm...
<Tuhin> Eid Mubarak all
<Kilos> same for you Tuhin 
<pavlushka> Hello every one, Eid Mubarak!
<Tuhin> Eid Mubarak
<pavlushka> Tuhin: How is it going so far?
<Tuhin> celebrating eid
<Tuhin> eating good home food
<Tuhin> what about u?
 * pavlushka grins
<pavlushka> Tuhin: same here + being Horizontal on the bed I guess
<Tuhin> what did u and mr tareq mean playing with hard disks?
<Tuhin> data recovery?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: wow, you checking the logs?
<Tuhin> i was logged in
<Tuhin> but wasn't paying attention
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I think he was partitioning the disk at his will I guess.
<Tuhin> ohic
<Tuhin> what is plasma?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: plasma about?
<Tuhin> ah t, it was mr tareq asking kilos about
<Tuhin> [15:40] <tareq> killos: anything on plasma 5.7?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I see, let me check
<Tuhin> some kind of app i guess
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ITs a kde desktop variant
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> what ubuntu uses now by default?
<Tuhin> i use cinnamon and  MATE
<pavlushka> Unity with lightdm
<pavlushka> by default
<Tuhin> what u use?
<Tuhin> i haven't tried unity after reading its like win8 start menu
<pavlushka> I use Ubuntu with gnome 3 and gdm and Mate as it is and Xubuntu xfce4+gdm
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Cinnamon is windows like I think
<Tuhin> i liked the LXDE
<Tuhin> win8 start menu was scary
<Tuhin> as soon as it is clicked , users forgot what he was doing
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> Ubuntu phone uses Unity8 by default
<Tuhin> chinese gov banned win8 for this
<pavlushka> Chinese Gov adopted Ubuntu officially
<Tuhin> china owns the top super computer 7 years in row
<pavlushka> Ubuntu-Kylin
<pavlushka> Hats off to them
<Tuhin> 1-2 years ago US barred intel to sell Xeon cpus to china to stop them
<Tuhin> so they made their own CPU and made the top super computer
<Tuhin> their cpu have 260 cores per chip.......
<Tuhin> intel have 16....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ha ha ha, US helped them to be better, thanks to US
<Tuhin> i hope china starts selling their cpus at 1 tenth the price of i7
<pavlushka> me too
<Tuhin> i7 @ 30,000 tk price is ridiculous
<pavlushka> That's what tech business is, you charge the cutting edge tech some extra for it's being cutting edge, though it doesn't cuts that well, :p
 * pavlushka off to prayer
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you can check http://www.techrepublic.com/article/ubuntu-convergence-finally-impresses-me/
<pavlushka> Hey AudaciousTUX 
<tareq> hello all
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> hi kilos
<pavlushka> hello tareq , wb , I'll mail you something tonight, just to inform, gotta go , Eid Mubarak
<tareq> pavlushka: no problem
<pavlushka> tareq: what about the Doc that ashabadi gave us? I didn't do anything yet in that context but I think we should divide and conquer.
<pavlushka> tareq: I just marked some part that I think needs revision
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you there?
<AudaciousTUX_> ইয়াহ
<AudaciousTUX_> eid mubarak
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ইযাহ না ইয়াহু?
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak!
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: ইযাহ না ইয়াহু?
<AudaciousTUX_> ইয়াহু কেমনে কমু? ঈদ কাটাইলাম সারাদিন গেম খেইল্লা :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: তাইলে তো কালকেও আপনার ঈদ, আরো কয়েকটা ঈদ করতে পারবেন, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> :3
<Kilos> <3
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX_> <3 :D
<Kilos> i <3 ubuntu
<Kilos> and all my friends worldwide
<AudaciousTUX_> i <3 whole linux world ;)
<AudaciousTUX_> meh too :D
<Kilos> too big for me
<AudaciousTUX_> :v
<Kilos> i need to retire
<Kilos> too old for this
<AudaciousTUX_> :o
<Kilos> take up gardening or something
<AudaciousTUX_> noo.... old is gold :D
<Kilos> haha
 * pavlushka watching GER vs FR
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> night every one
<AudaciousTUX_> gn
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-08
<tareq> hello all
<ugcoder> I'm here
<ugcoder> Anyone?
<Kilos> o/
<RemonShai> Kilos, hi...
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> Kilos, how are you? I was absence here 3~4 days for my sickness & later for Eid festival.
<Kilos> im still alive and seem to be winning with the flu. is your sickness over now?
<RemonShai> Kilos, yea..., completely...
<Kilos> great
<RemonShai> Kilos, :)
<Kilos> everyone else seems to still be recovering from the fast
<RemonShai> ......?
<Kilos> the month of rahmadan
<Kilos> excuse spelling
<RemonShai> recover....!!! hahahaha
<Kilos> long time to not eat and drink from sunrise to sunset
<Kilos> i would die of thirst
<Kilos> i live on herbal tea just about
<Kilos> beer mugs full
<RemonShai> Kilos, it's going to habit. we feel thirty too but not drink or eat anything.
<Kilos> whew
<RemonShai> Kilos, I don't like to take tea but I like to drink coffee daily..
<Kilos> i love coffee as well but if i drink too much i get bad headaches
<RemonShai> Kilos, oops...no.
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, are you alive after .... ;)
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> night guys, see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-09
<Kilos> greetings all of you
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> hello kilos
<tareq> plasma crashed when i started konversation
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> reinstall all the plasma packages maybe, i use synaptic manager for that, much easier to right click reinstall and you see all the related packages
<tareq> chromium not consuming much resource
<tareq> discover isn't good
<Kilos> discover?
<tareq> new app to install packages
<tareq> like software center
<tareq> from 16.04
<Kilos> oh i dont know bout that yet
<Kilos> but i have always found synaptic easy to use
<Kilos> and faster than software centre
<tareq> ya, very much easier
<tareq> than othes
<tareq> others
<Kilos> ill keep using synaptic as long as they keep it in the repos
<Kilos> there might be some update in one of the packages that hasnt updated
<Kilos> also look at this https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+force+fsck+on+the+next+reboot
<tareq> internal error  /usr/bin/kdeinit5
<Kilos> eish
<tareq> 16.04
<tareq> not solid enough yet
<Kilos> try that fsck and see if it can fix it
<tareq> korganizer crashed
<tareq> ok
<Kilos> do you use aptitude
<Kilos> it often reports errors and gives a fix
<Kilos> i use aptitude to reinstall packages and it works better than apt and apt-get imo
<tareq> nope
<tareq> only apt
<Kilos> it is more user friendly and sorts things better i think, but not sure what it will do on 16.04
<Kilos> they have advanced things too fast imo
<Kilos> i think they are rushing to get convergence in everything
<Kilos> wb tareq 
<tareq> restarted
<Kilos> i wonder where ashabadi is hiding
<tareq> he is enjoying vacation i guess
<tareq> I do not enjoy hanging out with friends, that's why giving time online
<Kilos> ah
<tareq> they are not linux guy
<tareq> :(
<Kilos> haha
<tareq> we have different mentality
<Kilos> yes
<tareq> :P
<Kilos> :D
<AudaciousTUX_> well, in my case i successfully converted my friend (win fanboy) to linux fanboy ;)
<Kilos> great
<tareq> my all friends are job holder
<tareq> they are busy like me
<tareq> no time for playing with os
<tareq> :(
<AudaciousTUX_> :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX_ 
<AudaciousTUX_> hi kilos
<Kilos> wbb. sheep time
<AudaciousTUX_> sheep :v
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i look after 21 sheep for our neighbour
<AudaciousTUX_> oh... sheeps are cute ... specifically baby sheep :D
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> they are also good to eat
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX_> never tasted that :p
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> goats?
<AudaciousTUX_> yah
<Kilos> close
<AudaciousTUX_> ummm
<Kilos> not very different
<AudaciousTUX_> behaviors are also same :v
<Kilos> goats are more naughty , the jump on top of everything and they eat leaves off trees mostly
<Kilos> sheep graze on grass mostly
<AudaciousTUX_> ow
<tareq> hello all
<Kilos> oh my, what is tareg breaking
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<Kilos> where is pavel today guys? no power again
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> i didnt see him either
<Tuhin> we r celebrating 3 days Eid
<Tuhin> today is 3rd day
<Kilos> oh so long, i thought it was over
<Tuhin> in Eid we usually visit friends and relatives and socialize
<Tuhin> today is last day
<Kilos> well, tomorrow is another day
<Tuhin> we bengalis like to celebrate more than 3 day :D
<Kilos> nothing is so important it cant wait a few days even
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> pavlushka loafer
<Kilos> and hi zaki here too
<zaki> "Eid Mubarak" :)
<Kilos> zaki you need to put your freenode pasword in you clien
<zaki> hmm done that..
<Kilos> then you will login cloaked already
<zaki> hmm. 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> now you join then part to cloak then join again
<zaki> (y)
<Kilos> so putting the password in where you add what channels to join will cloak you even before login in here
<zaki> oky.. :)
<Kilos> depending on the client , i  think with xchat you had to put in the password in two places
<zaki> i'm using hexchat. password in only one place
<zaki> it connect automaticly with cloak.
<Kilos> did you restart hexchat now
<zaki> hmm..
<Kilos> nope no good
<zaki> what? 
<Kilos> ] --> zaki (~zaki@45.125.223.2) has joined this channel.
<Kilos> [17:04] <-- zaki (~zaki@45.125.223.2) has left this server (Changing host).
<Kilos> [17:04] --> zaki (~zaki@unaffiliated/zaki) has joined this channel.
<zaki> oh.. :3
<Kilos> still shows you ip first then logs out to go cloak
<Kilos> maybe password wrong
<zaki> hmm, thats a problm.. 
<zaki> password fine..
<Kilos> pavlushka please help zaki 
<zaki> Kilos, now?
<Kilos> same zaki 
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> zaki: any problem?
<Kilos> his cloak isnt working till he has showed his ip already pavlushka 
<pavlushka> but now its okay, right?
<zaki> Kilos, anything changed? 
<Kilos> restart hexchat again please
<zaki> Kilos, what Now?
<Kilos> wonderful zaki 
<zaki> credit goes to pavlushka :) 
<Kilos> ] <-- zaki (~zaki@unaffiliated/zaki) has left this server (Quit: Leaving).
<Kilos> [17:25] --> zaki (~close@unaffiliated/zaki) has joined this channel.
<Kilos> well done pavlushka my buddy
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks, anytime!
<zaki> hi everyone. :)
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> what did pavel do to get the cloak working
<zaki> from Hexchat Menu>Network list>select freenode>edit>connect command> add new> than i added there msg nickserv identyfy zaki <my password> than savr and restart hexchat. 
<zaki> thats it. now it's working fine. :)
<Kilos> haha good
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> wb
<pavlushka> guys I'll go dead within few minutes, as my main line is down and back will expire, so see you tomorrow, backup will expire at 12 am
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> rest well pavlushka 
<zaki> RIP pavel bro.. :p 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he will be back, 
<zaki> hmm.. :) 
<zaki> hey kilos, how do you take backup of your installed ppas?
<Kilos> i dunno but if you install systemback you can make an iso of your up to date working operating system then put it on a flash drive and start that from any pc and feel at home
<Kilos> or you can use it to install you exact system to another pc
<zaki> oky.. 
<Kilos> it even remembers passwords and everything
<Kilos> 'wonderful tool
<zaki> http://www.howtogeek.com/206454/how-to-backup-and-restore-your-apps-and-ppas-in-ubuntu-using-aptik/
<zaki> what about it?
<Kilos> let me look
<Kilos> sounds good
<zaki> hmm..
<zaki> after set up a new pc, i don't have to install every app from terminal or app center
<Kilos> i know aystemback, i made an iso from this laptop and installed a working up to date system on my desktop
<zaki> may be it will help me to do that.
<Kilos> yes both of them do that it seems 
<Kilos> i wil look at aptik when i have time
<Kilos> i should be asleep already
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> hmm. sounds cool.
<zaki> oky.. :)
<zaki> gd n8 than . 
<Kilos> sleep well young man
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<zaki> be good. :D bye.
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-10
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, hi... 
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, কী অবস্থা?
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্.... ভাল। আপনার কি খবর?
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, IRC for Android v2.1.32 on OKAPIA LIFE ?!
<Kilos> greetings pavlushka rhct 
<Kilos> less peeps here today
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep, looks like so, lets see
<pavlushka> Kilos: what was the problem? all bots were missing including JediKnight ?
<pavlushka> Welcome AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> and AudaciousTUX_ 
<AudaciousTUX_> :p
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX_ 
<Kilos> netsplit pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX_> hi kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: hmm
<pavlushka> Welcome Tuhin !
<Tuhin> Eid Mubarak
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak!
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I am curious about your LP page, :), mine is here https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat
<Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> i dont have any, but i have Linux Mint comunity member profile
<Tuhin> didnt login for long time
<Tuhin> u live in rangpur?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and you run mint and some other linux (?)
<Tuhin> my mother used to study there
<pavlushka> Tuhin: close, I live in Panchagarh
<Tuhin> Linux Mint started as a variant of ubuntu
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I know and?
<Tuhin> Mint comes with all that is "missing" in ubuntu
<pavlushka> like?
<Tuhin> then some people wanted to go to the root of ubuntu
<Tuhin> which is debian
<Tuhin> missing= multimedia codecs, flash etc
<Tuhin> so they made LMDE = Linux Mint Debian Edition
<pavlushka> Tuhin: mint was already a debian variant.
<Tuhin> Debian also releases without any extra codes, apps etc
<Tuhin> no, Mint was at first only Ubuntu based
<Tuhin> then they started another variant based on Debian
<pavlushka> Tuhin: the codecs are proprietary, has some legal bindings
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Ubuntu is debian based
<Tuhin> normal users dont like to read long Laws EULA etc
<Tuhin> users just want to use computer after using the OS
<pavlushka> Tuhin: got your point.
<Tuhin> so Mint based are OS which r useable by new and experienced users alike "out of the box"
<Tuhin> u install it and u get all kind of common needed apps
<pavlushka> Tuhin: but mint is completely community developed, that's were they cut loose the legal bindings to supply the codecs pre-installed.
<Tuhin> it comes with GIMP 9photoshop alternative) etc
<pavlushka> *where
<Tuhin> users want to use pc, not find out how to install apps in linux
<Kilos> hehe
<Tuhin> so Mint made it all easier
<Tuhin> time saving and convenient
<Tuhin> i also tried Vanila Debian and also Kubuntu
<Tuhin> but they lacked the touch and finish of Mint....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: if you are a company, and you like to supply the third party codec pre-installed like mp3 codec, for that you have to pay to SONY, but not applied for a community developed distro like mint
<Tuhin> so i went back to mint
<Tuhin> i m not running company :D
<Tuhin> i want to enjoy linux
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you are not looking at the point I guess, I am giving instance, not referring you directly
<Tuhin> Ubuntu, Debian, Arch all have their own kind of users
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yes, that's true
<Tuhin> also there is Puppy linux which i use to troubleshoot windows
<pavlushka> wow
<Tuhin> Puppy Linux have many variants
<Tuhin> even Mac and Windows like variants....
<Tuhin> i forgot my linux mint community account password
<pavlushka> Tuhin: the point is Ubuntu is backed by a company named Canonical, so they cant supply pre-installed third party codec like mp3 or other proprietary codecs. but mint is completely community developed and has no legal binding to supply the codecs pre-installed
<Tuhin> yes i know that
<Tuhin> but a newbie @ BD asks me what linux to use, i will suggest him such a linux which will be "easy" for him
<Tuhin> Linux Mint is both Ubuntu and also Debian based
<Tuhin> btw the debian based one is better
<Tuhin> coz it have NO End of Life/End of Updates/Support
<pavlushka> Tuhin: me too, but if you ask me for yourself when you know the fact?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: mint uses the Ubuntu core and both are debian based
<Tuhin> ubuntu have End of Life/support
<Tuhin> Debian is rolling= always updating to latest version= no end of life or support
<Tuhin> i just explained why i use the linux variant that i choose to use
<pavlushka> Tuhin: End of life does not end every thing, Ubuntu is free, you are free to upgrade
<Tuhin> i dont like to delete and install anew all the apps
<Tuhin> they says its better to delete and install fresh....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: who?
<Tuhin> ordinary users
<Tuhin> at chat rooms
<Kilos> pavlushka many guys use mint
<pavlushka> Kilos: :)
<Tuhin> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<Tuhin> Ubuntu did a lot for making linux mainstream
<Tuhin> Mint doing things that ubuntu can't
<Kilos> one must use what  suits his circumstances the best
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you can always back up your settings and after new install, just restore them, I upgraded two ubuntu distros, they works fine.
<pavlushka> *work
<Tuhin> when i started using Linux, i had dial up internet
<Kilos> oh pavlushka 
<pavlushka> me too
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/206454/how-to-backup-and-restore-your-apps-and-ppas-in-ubuntu-using-aptik/
<Kilos> wbb
<Tuhin> so it wasn't easy to update evday, install apps from net and install again after OS upgrade
<Tuhin> i used to sit with old version apps without updating :P
<Tuhin> https://community.linuxmint.com/user/view/14713
<pavlushka> Tuhin: but now-a-days you have to download the distros, they are not shipped as courier CD anymore, there is a little difference between iso download / upgrade with respect to internet-data.
<Tuhin> yeah
<Tuhin> and i didnt change my habbit
<Tuhin> i used to like installing latest apps
<Tuhin> MSN Messenger used to be 3.5 MB download....
<Tuhin> then suddenly it became 100 MB!!!
<pavlushka> lol
<Tuhin> and old version works fine
<Tuhin> if its not broke why fix / update it?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: but now you are not using 2/2.5 g dial-ups I guess, circumstances changed, ;p
<Tuhin> yes, but i think newer version adds bloatware
<Tuhin> eats too much ram
<pavlushka> Tuhin: for better performance and support
<Tuhin> old times were better
<Tuhin> Win98 -WinXP days were better
<pavlushka> Tuhin: give me a sec
<pavlushka> Tuhin: talking about performance here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxTAd0zqruA&list=LLKAJl-URXlKyWF4amVV0jZA&index=12
<pavlushka> Tuhin: a bit boring I know, :p
<Tuhin> i think after all the news of hacking, people should beware of cloud
<Tuhin> abatabat2 months ago
<Tuhin> ubuntu use the nsa "systemd" now :(?
<Tuhin> http://www.cnet.com/news/wait-mark-zuckerberg-tapes-up-his-webcam/
<pavlushka> Tuhin: for your information selinux is also developed by them
<pavlushka> I hope mint does not use that, :p
<Tuhin> well , NSA have hardwarelevel backdoors in most computers
<Tuhin> china also mastered it
<Tuhin> they supplied chips to USA with this kind of backdoors
<Tuhin> which can disable US Army/Navy/AirForce weapons......
<Tuhin> all chips r now a days made in china....
<Tuhin> http://youtu.be/8PgSX-WD96Q
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ping
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> Tuhin: have you completed the http://paymentbd.com registration?
<Tuhin> my friend and me doing this freelancing together
<Tuhin> he have dutch bangla bank account
<Tuhin> and skirill > DBBL is possible
<Tuhin> so paymentbd.com is not needed as he told me
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I heard skrill charges are high?
<Tuhin> he told me there is some % cut, i didnt ask him how much
<pavlushka> I mean higher than the others
<Tuhin> but if skiril> DBBL is possible directly, then why use 3rd party?
<Tuhin> really
<Tuhin> ?
<Tuhin> i didnt look into skiril
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you are already using a third party i. e. skrill
<Tuhin> i have made him some accounts and gave him the logins/passwords and he is continuing from that
<Tuhin> skrill charges r more than paymentbd.com?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: no problem, keep it up, they will not grab the whole income at least, :)
<Tuhin> contacting my friend
<Tuhin> do u live in dhaka or rangpur?
<pavlushka> a little far from Rangpur, its Panchagarh, :p
<pavlushka> Tuhin: the third land port of Bangladesh, :)
<Tuhin> ohok
<Tuhin> what kind of internet is available in that part of BD?
<Kilos> hmm...
<zaki> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi zaki '
<zaki> can you suggest me irc client for my android!
<Kilos> androidirc
<zaki> you use it?
<Kilos> i dont have a smart phone at all
<zaki> :|
<Kilos> they are for smart people
<zaki> i have one, but that one is so old and low configuration. :D 
<Tuhin> hi zaki
<zaki> hi Tuhin :) 
<Tuhin> what model is ur phone?
<Kilos> the young people know about these modern things
<zaki> ha ha.. :D
<Kilos> nokia that can sms and call
<zaki> galaxy pocket. Tuhin 
<Tuhin> for some reason i m not fascinated with smartphones, but i m not that old
<Tuhin> sounds like newer model
<Tuhin> never heard of pocket
<zaki> nope. 
<Kilos> no old
<Kilos> wait ill get model
<Kilos> 2730 classic
<Tuhin> evtime i want to start using android phone, it stops working somehow or other
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Tuhin> wb pavlushka
<Tuhin> zaki ur phone was announced in 2012, so its not that old
<zaki> mine is gt-s5310I
<Tuhin> i was using iphone  2g made in 2007
<Tuhin> also TMobile Wing, made in 2008
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks, I guess soon we have an expert here
<pavlushka> Tuhin: thanks
<Tuhin> zaki, ur phone have android 2.3 or later
<Tuhin> that means it will work with almost all apps
<maateen> Hello
<Tuhin> and IRC clients dont need much ram
<zaki> thats true, works with all apps
<pavlushka> yeaaaa maateen 
<pavlushka> maateen: you sure about this nick
<zaki> but i can't run  facebook app or a browser togather..
<zaki> multytasking no good.. 
<pavlushka> maateen: you have to register this nick
<zaki> oky.. but which irc client is good for android?
<Tuhin> hi maateen
<Kilos> hi maateen 
<maateen> Hi
<maateen> I wanna register it. But how?
<zaki> welcome maateen  :)
<Tuhin> zaki, use google, i didnt manage to install any irc client in my phone before it stopped working.. :(
<zaki> Kilos,  said androidirc
<Tuhin> maateen, google how to register in freenode
<pavlushka> maateen: "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<pavlushka> run it here without the inverted commas\
<Tuhin> better if u run it in freenode tab
<pavlushka> maateen: the password you have to choose as you wish
<Tuhin> in case u make mistake, none here will see ur email and password
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that's not a problem but yes its better, the mistakes will not be visible to us then
<zaki> pavlushka, do you use a smart phone? 
<pavlushka> maateen: select the parent tree freenode
<pavlushka> zaki: used to, but not anymore, 
<zaki> want to know about a good irc client for android!
<maateen> Done bro. Thanks
<pavlushka> according to AudaciousTUX's saying, অন্য কারো পুরাতন 2্g phone এখন আমার নতুন 2g phone :p
<pavlushka> zaki: I used to use androidirc but you can choose from various other option, anything thats suits you better
<pavlushka> maateen: now you have to verify the nick going to your email inbox
<maateen> All done. :D
<zaki> oky. i tried allrdy. 
<pavlushka> maateen: now join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<maateen> cloak? What's that?
<Kilos> hides your IP address
<zaki> pavlushka, your ubuntu wiki page is cool. 
<pavlushka> maateen: to mask your nick,
<pavlushka> zaki: haha, thanks, I'll try to make it even cooler, you'll see, :)
<pavlushka> maateen: wait for you to be voiced by eir, the bot
<zaki> you are using ubuntu from 2008. ^_^
<zaki> that surprised me. :P
<pavlushka> maateen was very sad actually, something was not right with him
<pavlushka> QA tell maateen that we love him.
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell maateen on freenode
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ping
<pavlushka> z4ki: for you to kill the main nick that you see after reconnecting
<pavlushka> z4ki: run "/msg nickserv ghost zaki password"
<z4ki> not online
<z4ki> than?
<z4ki> pavlushka, 
<z4ki> Kilos, i'm adding pgp key on my lounchpad account. 
<pavlushka> z4ki: when you'll see that your previous nick has not died yet, its for that situation
<pavlushka> z4ki: I can help you with that, its better to use command line to d that
<z4ki> it alrdy done. 
<pavlushka> wow
<z4ki> using password and keys
<pavlushka> z4ki: give me the link please
<pavlushka> z4ki: and after that sign the code of conduct
<z4ki> w8 :(
<z4ki> A message has been sent to zaki2395@gmail.com, encrypted with the key 2048R/E5FEC9FD. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside. 
<pavlushka> z4ki: copy the whole part from "--BEGIN" to "---END"
<z4ki> how than?
<pavlushka> z4ki: in terminal run, "nano pgp.txt"
<z4ki> pasted it
<pavlushka> z4ki: and paste the content in there and press ctrl+x
<pavlushka> and then press yes
<pavlushka> and then press y
<z4ki> done.
<z4ki> now?
<pavlushka> z4ki: now type in terminal "gpg --decrypt pgp.txt"
<pavlushka> z4ki: you'll get a http/https link at the bottom of the output, paste it in the browser.
<z4ki> gpg: keyring `/home/zaki/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<z4ki> gpg: encrypted with RSA key, ID AFDC4A20
<z4ki> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not availabl
<z4ki> :3
<pavlushka> z4ki: hold on, I am on it, give me a moment
<z4ki> oky
<z4ki> looks like my secret key is missing
<pavlushka> z4ki: sorry
<pavlushka> no its not
<z4ki> what?
<z4ki> regenert it using terminal
<z4ki> now how to publish it?
<maateen> I am back.
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<maateen> command of masking my ip?
<pavlushka> z4ki: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send KEYNAME
<pavlushka> z4ki: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<pavlushka> maateen: run here "/msg nickserv set enforce on"
<pavlushka> maateen: and run "/msg nickserv set secure on"
<pavlushka> maateen: will tell you later the way to mask your ip, wait  bit
<maateen> Done
<pavlushka> maateen: these are for your nick security, preventing other from using it
<maateen> ow
<maateen> I am new to IRC.
<pavlushka> and now comes the masking part, and for that I need to eat first, :p
<pavlushka> z4ki: check the last part of that tutorial, at the bottom
<z4ki> holly.
<z4ki> all done.
<z4ki> using gpa
<pavlushka> now sign the code of conduct in Launchpad
 * pavlushka on dinner, be back shortly
<pavlushka> ok, i can type with 1 hand
<z4ki> ha ha..
<pavlushka> maateen: join #freenode
<z4ki> changed my lounchpad id. :( 
<z4ki> zaki2395 to z4ki
<pavlushka> z4ki: that's better
<z4ki> added my irc nick zaki
<pavlushka> wow
<z4ki> waht about ssh?
<maateen> Done
<pavlushka> z4ki: able to set up timezone?
<pavlushka> z4ki: if you have any problem, just tell me
<pavlushka> maateen: right click on the channels column in left, it will reveal some option
<z4ki> oky..
<pavlushka> check the auto join option for channels
<z4ki> but there karma is  0 :| 
<pavlushka> maateen: and also join #ubuntu
<pavlushka> z4ki: no problem, you will earn your karma
<z4ki> some day my karma will be much.. :D 
<pavlushka> maateen: meanwhile you can take look at https://www.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117
<pavlushka> z4ki: :D
<maateen> Okay bro
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin , wont you greet them again? :p
<pavlushka> maateen: but you have to join #freenode to have a cloak for you nick.
<Tuhin> wb z4ki
<pavlushka> z4ki: your lp link please
<Tuhin> maateen where r u from
<z4ki> what ip?
<Tuhin> and z4ki?
<z4ki> ??
<pavlushka> z4ki: LP
<z4ki> oh..
<z4ki> oky
<Tuhin> where do u guys live
<Tuhin> i m from Dhaka
<pavlushka> Tuhin: maateen is from Barisal
<pavlushka> and z4ki is from CTG
<Tuhin> nice
<pavlushka> and I am from panchagarh
<Kilos> whew you guys have been busy and i have been sleeping
<pavlushka> maateen: I have been to Barisal two times
<Tuhin> how is chittagong doing? does it have traffice jams like dhaka?
<pavlushka> Kilos: good for you, :p
<pavlushka> z4ki: post your LP link here
<pavlushka> maateen: you are voiced in freenode now
<maateen> What to do now?
<pavlushka> maateen: now ask for a cloak for you nick politely and wait with patience, ask to the nick named "e"
<maateen> How?
<pavlushka> maateen: like this "e: can you cloak my nick please"
<pavlushka> without inverted commas
<Tuhin> what that will do?
<maateen> Done
<pavlushka> Tuhin: run "/whois maateen" now
<pavlushka> maateen: run here "/msg nickserv identify password"
<Tuhin> maateen uses banglalion... my former isp who used to charge too much
<pavlushka> now
<pavlushka> Tuhin: run "/whois Tuhin"
<pavlushka> maateen: your password
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and then run "/whois pavlushka"
<pavlushka> maateen: you there?
<pavlushka> maateen: ?
<zaki> electricity. :|
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> zaki: np
<zaki> what i missed?
<Tuhin> ]hm
<pavlushka> zaki: maateen is missing in the middle
<pavlushka> Tuhin: seen the difference?
<zaki> oh.
<pavlushka> of cloak and without cloak?
<zaki> having problm with signing code off conduct
<zaki> (7, 9, u'No public key')
<Tuhin> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: its way much simple than signing the gpg
<zaki> how
<zaki> oky.. something happening 
<zaki> i'm bit panicked.. :3 
<pavlushka> zaki: take it easy, i m guiding you, relax
<zaki> https://launchpad.net/~z4ki
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you can cloak yourself likewise
<zaki> my lp link
<Tuhin> sleepy
<pavlushka> zaki: what about your ip link?
<Tuhin> i already registered my nich
<zaki> Tuhin, chittagong is  much better than dhaka :D 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: no problem, :)
<zaki> https://launchpad.net/~z4ki
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I am talking about cloaking
<zaki> take a look pavlushka 
<Tuhin> i will save chat log and follow later
<pavlushka> zaki: on it
<pavlushka> zaki: congrats
<zaki> not ip it's LP :P
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that's what i do usually, :p
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: ^^
<zaki> what now? 
<zaki> i'm starving  :( time to dnr.. 
<pavlushka> nothing, you are good, save everything else for tomorrow
<pavlushka> zaki: please
<pavlushka> go
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ping
<zaki> oky. :) bye now.
<pavlushka> zaki: gn
<pavlushka> Tuhin: দুইটা ভাটি অঞ্চলের মানুষ চলে গেল, আর আমি সবার উজানে, :ঢp
<Tuhin> ???????
<Tuhin> cant read
<pavlushka> Tuhin: what client you are using?
<Tuhin> hydrachat @ winxp now
<pavlushka> goto settings, try to to set the client font to solaimanlipi\
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: wb
<Tuhin> cant find font option
<pavlushka> I have hexchat for both linux and windows, but the linux hexchat is even better
<Tuhin> hm
<AudaciousTUX_> helu
<pavlushka> Tuhin: in hexchat, you can tune many option, local and remote server options
<Tuhin> hello
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: বলু
<Tuhin> i didnt play with options yet
<AudaciousTUX_> ki bulbo
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: তুমি জানু
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: maateen was here, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> ki koilo? :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: পেথ্থম দিন, হের nick tune করতেই গেল, :)
<AudaciousTUX_> :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: see my magic?
<AudaciousTUX_> kun magic??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: and zaki has signed the code of conduct, here https://launchpad.net/~z4ki
<AudaciousTUX_> oh.. amar sign kora hoynai
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: মাটিন রে নিয়া আসলাম!
<AudaciousTUX_> koira ashi
<Kilos> pavlushka where is ashabadi
<AudaciousTUX_> koydin ashe tai dekhen :v
<pavlushka> Kilos: may be his holiday is still on, AudaciousTUX_ might know.
<AudaciousTUX_> dunno
<AudaciousTUX_> http://i.imgur.com/oz8vVhN.png kemne pabo?? :'(
<AudaciousTUX_> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: loading that page, :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: run in terminal "wget http://i.imgur.com/oz8vVhN.png"
<AudaciousTUX_> :3
<AudaciousTUX_> grr...
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কেন, নিজেরে বোকা বোকা লাগতেসে?
<AudaciousTUX_> ho :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: come on, shit happens, lol
<AudaciousTUX_> amar lp page pura faka :'(
<AudaciousTUX_> lol :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ভাল তো , বাড়ি বানাও সেখানে, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> jayga kom... bari hobena.. :'(
<AudaciousTUX_> it bali cement o to lagbe... :/
<AudaciousTUX_> amar avro kam kora bondho koira diche :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: মাটিন রে কও
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: আমার কোন সমস্যা নাই, আমার জাতীয় লেআউট উবুন্টুই ঠিক কইরা দেয়, :)
<AudaciousTUX_> koia lav nai... kde er jonnei khali prob kore... onno jaygay thik
<AudaciousTUX_> nah.. ebar provat ei jaite hoibe :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: যাবাই যখন জাতীয়তে যাও, দুইটা লাভ পাইবা, জাতীয় বিজয়ের কাছাকাছি, অফিসগুলাতে বেশির ভাগ বিজয় চলে, কখনো যদি কাজ করা লাগে, সুবিধা পাইবা
<AudaciousTUX_> office er chinta kore kida :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: সব দিক চিন্তা কইরা অাগান ভাল, অাল্লাহ সাবধানীদের পছন্দ করেন, তিনি নিজে বলসেন।
<AudaciousTUX_> office e gele dekha jaibe... ekhono onnek deri :D
<AudaciousTUX_> provat tao ektu shohoj ache dekhlam... national er purai alada
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: যার যেইটা সুবিধা লাগে আরকি, কিন্তু তাতে নুসা তো আর আইবো না, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> nushaaaaaa :'|(
<AudaciousTUX_> russel vaire jigai aina dite :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: জিগাও
<AudaciousTUX_> piriye den amar balubasa :'(
<zaki> i'm back
<pavlushka> zaki: where's your time zone in LP? check here https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat
<zaki> hmm, i'm just saying about that..
<pavlushka> zaki: join here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za, will give you some benefit
<zaki> and a Jabbar ID :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: that's obsolete I think
<zaki> so how to add time zone?
<pavlushka> zaki: look around at https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat
<pavlushka> ARNAB_DAS: welcome
<ARNAB_DAS> কেউ কি জিনিসটা ইউজ করসেন আগে??????
<ARNAB_DAS> http://cyborg.ztrela.com/
<zaki> :|
<Kilos> night guys. see you tomorrow
<zaki> good night Kilos . :)
<Tuhin> bye all
<pavlushka> Tuhin: GN
<AudaciousTUX_> Tuhin: gn
<zaki> gn
<AudaciousTUX_> fish :v
<zaki> pavlushka, sorry.. 
<zaki> that process is in your profile. :|
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: আপনার LP link টা দেন তো
<AudaciousTUX_> https://launchpad.net/~tanjim
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: zaki আজকে যা করসে তার ফলাফল https://launchpad.net/~z4ki
<AudaciousTUX_> koi ki korche??
<AudaciousTUX_> ami lappy te gele kora lagbe
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: take a look , it will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: ping
<AudaciousTUX_> key banaitechi
<AudaciousTUX_> etto time lage :3
<AudaciousTUX_> ekhono 92 byte.. :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: ubuntu-bd-fb তে একটা post দিসি, please approve
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: thanks
<AudaciousTUX_> wq
<AudaciousTUX_> dhush... auto approve dite vuila gechi :3
<pavlushka> huh, wq! আমি চিন্তা করতেসি thanks এর জায়গায় কি লিখি
<AudaciousTUX_> TK :V\
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: তিনটাই দেওয়া লাগল মানে?
<AudaciousTUX_> kisuna :p
<AudaciousTUX_> comment ta deikha moja paichi.... :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: ও f এর পরে? ৩ টা ডট, সেটাই, দেখে মেজাজ খারাপ হয়ে গেসিল
<AudaciousTUX_> :p ami bujhchilam following bujhaiche... erpor apnar comment deikha hashte chilam boisha boisha :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: কেন following লিখতে কোথায় আটকাচ্ছিল, যত্তসব ফাউল
<AudaciousTUX_> :v
<pavlushka> night night
<AudaciousTUX_> gn
<AudaciousTUX_> sob korilam
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: congrats! see ya bye
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-03
<royx117> hello room 
<royx117> where is pavel bhai ?
<royx117> As_salamu_alykum
<royx117> hello pavlushka
<royx117> did u use new ubuntu 
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell royx117 Hi! I was afk at that moment and I have tested the latest Ubuntu a bit 17.10 version :)
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when royx117 is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-04
<shajalal> <>
<pavlushka> Hello shajalal 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-05
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am good too, except with some mistakes :)
<Kilos> from what?
<pavlushka> from my daily works :)
<Kilos> dont make mistakes man
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-08
<pavlushka> Good night everyone
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-09
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin , long time :)
<Tuhin> hello
<Tuhin> Eid Mubarak
<Tuhin> how is everything
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Eid Mubarak, everything is everything :p
#ubuntu-bd 2018-07-07
<Brainstorm> Late spring cleaning: this bot will soon leave any channels where it's not actively requested. If this channel's operators still want it, they should send it a PM with the name of the channel (and op themselves up for a moment, in case the channel's access list is private). https://www.reddit.com/r/EEW/wiki/index lists other platforms where you can find Brainstorm if you use them.
<u-la-la> [ index - EEW ] - https://www.reddit.com
<Brainstorm> Ack request
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-03
<walrider> @u-
<walrider> u-la-la please tell @pavlushka that i came here and hello 
<LjL> %tell pavlushka <walrider> u-la-la please tell @pavlushka that i came here and hello 
<Brainstorm> LjL, I'll pass Guest54570 aka pavlushka your message when they are around. 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-05
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<Brainstorm> pavlushka: At 2019-07-03 16:02:54 UTC, LjL told you: <walrider> u-la-la please tell @pavlushka that i came here and hello
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<u-la-la> zaki: 2019-07-05 - 16:45:54UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki hi
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: i'm good
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-30
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2020-07-03
<u-la-la> pavlushka ༼ノಠل͟ಠ༽ノ ︵ ┻━┻
<pavlushka> .help trakt
<pavlushka> .trakt
<u-la-la> No api key set, set in config or environment variable
#ubuntu-bd 2020-07-04
<pavlushka> .isup github.com
<u-la-la> http://github.com looks fine to me.
